# التَمرُد على البيجامة الكستور !!



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

*كنا نجتمع فى " البيت الكبير " كل خميس وجمعة ...خالاتى وأولادهم وبناتهم*
*البنات تلعب فى الحديقة الخلفية للبيت ...وشلة الشياطين ( اللى هو أحنا ) *
*نجتمع فى إحدى الغرف الفسيحة فى البيت علشان نلعب ( كِشْكْ )*
*هرجع أشرح لكم يعنى أية ( كِشْكْ ) دى بس لما أحكى لكم الأول على حدوتة البيجامة الكستور !!*​

*على " أيامنا " زماااااان ( بس مش زمان أوى يعنى )*
*أيام الخير والعز كان كافة الباعة يمرون من أمام " البيت الكبير " بدءاً من باعة الخبز والمفتقة حتى باعة الأقمشة ..*​ 
*وحدث أن مر بائع أقمشة فنادته " جدتى " رحمها الله وابتاعت منه ثوب قماش من الكستور الدبلان المخطط *
*لزوم بيجامات الأحفاد " السبعة " – دول عدد الأولاد بس .*​ 
*وبعد فِصال ومناهدة ونقاش نقدته ثمن الثوب الذى وصل سعره ( وياللهول ) الى جُنيهاً كااااااملاً ..!!!*
*هذا وقت أن كان الجنيه المصرى " حياكة وتطريز " ولونه أزرق وفى حجم صفحة الكراسة ..*​ 
*ثم أستدعت " جدتى " – تانت أنصاف الخياطة – لتفصيل الثوب الى عدد سبعة بيجامات ...*
*ووقفنا أمامها فى طابور وهى تاخد مقاسات كل عيل مننا ومن غير ورقة ولا قلم بتحفظ مقاساتنا*
*مش فاهم أزاى (!!)*​ 
*ثم تتناول القماش و تضع حرف الثوب على فمها ثم تقيس بطول ذراعها وتقص ...*
*تقيس وتقص ...تقيس وتقص ... تقيس وتقص ...*​ 
*وبعدها تفتح ماكينة الخياطة الـ **Singer **الألمانى والتى تُدار من خلال دواسة القدم*
*وتبدأ الماكينة فى العمل *
*( ديجيي ديجيي ديجيي ديجيي ديجيي ديجيي )*​ 
*وكان لدينا هذا الشغف لمراقبة – تانت أنصاف الخياطة – وكأنها حاوى*
*وكثيراً ما عاكسناها أثناء تأدية وظيفتها المقدسة ( شغل عيال ما تاخدوش فى بالكوا ) ...*
*يعنى واحد يخبى منها المقص – التانى يخبى بكرة الخيط – *
*الرزيل اللى فينا كان يقعد على دواسة ماكينة الخياطة علشان تبقى تقيلة فى رجليها*
*كدة يعنى ...*
*ومش فاهم أية كانت مُتعتنا فى الغتاتة تتييى ..!!*
*ماعلينا*​ 
*تستهلك – تانت أنصاف الخياطة – حوالى ساعتين فى هذا العمل وعدد أربعة فنجاين قهوة تُركى محوجة بالحبهان والمستكة*
*ثُم أستراحة الغداء للجميييع ...ثم يأتى وقت ( البروفة ) ...*
*والتى كانت تُمثل بالنسبة لى عبئاً كبيراً ...*
*م الآخر كنت باشيل همها*
*لماذا ؟؟؟*​ 
*يُتبع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

*بعد أن تقص – تانت أنصاف الخياطة – البيجامات ..تقوم بـ ( لفق) الأكمام بدبابيس أبرة بدلاً من " السراجة "*
*وكثيراً ما عاتبتها " جدتى " قائلة :*
*/ ما تسرجيهم يا أنصاف !!*
*= ياخيتششيى لسة هسرج وأفوك ؟...يالا يا واد أنت وهوة تعالوا إيسوا*​

*وما من مرة ...أُكرر ..*
*ما من مرة اقيس بروفة الا ويشكنى الدبوس فى كتفى الشمال ..!!!*
*كتفى اليمين لأ ...*
*الشمال تحديداً وبأصرار شديد ..وكنت أتحفز واحتاط لها :*​ 
*/ أوعى تشوكينى ياتانت*
*= بطل لماضة ياواد أنتا وتعالى أيس*
*/ آآآى ...مش قلت لك ياتانت ...*
*= هئ هئ هئ ..أتشكيت يامضروب ؟ أشمعنى أنتا ؟ عشان نيتك سودة*
*/ يعنى أية ننتى سودة ؟ ننتى بيضة أهى وزى الأشطة*
*= هئ هئ هئ ...واد " عكروت "*​ 
*وينتهى " العكروت " من البروفة الأولى التقيلة على قلبه ...ويتكرر نفس الشئ فى البروفة التانية ..*
*شكة الدبوس فى كتفى الشمال*
*اليمين لأ ...؟!!!*​ 
*ثم تُنادى " الجدة " على أتنين مننا ليخرجوا لشراء زارير البيجامات*
*وكانت تناولهم ( قرش صاغ كامل ) لشراء عدد ( 40 ) زرار ..!!!*
*ثم يأتى دور عمل ( العراوى ) بعد أن تنتهى – تانت أنصاف الخياطة – من ( نيباتت ) البيجامات السبع*​ 
*فيخرج ( أثنان آخران ) الى عم بتاع العراوى كى يهدوه سلامات الست الكبيرة الأول قبل طلب عمل العراوى ..!!*​ 
*ولا أفهم السر حتى الآن** ...*
*لية لما الأهل كانوا يبعتونا نجيب حاجة يقولوا لنا : *
*روحوا لعم ( فلان ) قولوا له ( ماما – بابا – تيتة ) بتسلم عليك وبتقولك كذا ...؟؟؟*​ 
*لكن يبقى السؤال الأهم والذى يدور فى ذهن الجميع الآن*
*( دة على أعتبار ان الكل مهتم أوى بالموضوع يعنى ) *
*لماذا البيجامات ؟*
*أنا أقول لحضراتكم ...*​ 
*لما بنجتمع للمبيت واللعب فى " البيت الكبير " طبعا بنغير هدوم ( الخروج ) ...*
*ومن المؤكد أننا سنحتاج الى حاجة نلبسها ونلعب بيها وننام أيضاً ..*
*فكانت فكرة تفصيل البيجامات الكستور الدبلان المخططة بحيث عند المغادرة نقلع كلنا البيجامات *
*( زى فريق الكورة كدة ) *
*ونتركها كى تنتظرنا الخميس القادم مغسولة ومكوية*​ 
*ولكن مع مرور الأزمان ...*
*وكبرنا شوية ...*
*ثم شويتين ...*​ 
*حدث تَمرُد على البيجامة الكستور الدبلان المخططة ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

*وخرجنا** فى ( مليونية ) نُطالب بسقوط البيجامة الكستور الدبلان المخططة*
*حتى زهقوا مننا وتركونا وشأننا نعمل اللى أحنا عايزينه ...*​

*بلا خوتة ووجع دماغ*​ 
*فأستولت ( دادة نبوية الغسالة ) على البيجامات *
*ووزعتها على " أولادها " وعلى " أخوانها "*
*بما أننا مستغنيين يعنى وولاد أليطة*​ 
*وعُدنا لنلعب ( كِشْكْ ) بهدوم ( الخروج ) *
*ولم نعِ يوماً خوف " الست الكبيرة " علينا وحبها لنا*​ 
*ليتنا ما تمردنا عليها ...*
*وياليت أيام البيجامة الكستور عائدة*
*وياليت حُضن " الست الكبيرة " يعود ..!!*​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

شوقتني لأيام زمان حقيقي، والموضوع شدني كله واشكرك عيه كتيييييييييييييير
اهو عشنا في الذكريات شويتين تلاتة كده على الماشي
ربنا يخليك لينا وتزرع البسمة دائماً وسطينا
أقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)

*مقولتش يعنى ايه كشك بقا :fun_lol:

وعدتنا تشرحها و خليت بينا:smil15: *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مقولتش يعنى ايه كشك بقا :fun_lol:*
> 
> *وعدتنا تشرحها و خليت بينا:smil15: *


*كشك دى لعبة*
*محتاجة موضوع تانى منفصل لأنها حكاااااااااية*
*مالهاش حل *​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

هايشرحها أكيد قريب يعني وقاعدين مستنيين اهو
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> شوقتني لأيام زمان حقيقي، والموضوع شدني كله واشكرك عيه كتيييييييييييييير
> 
> اهو عشنا في الذكريات شويتين تلاتة كده على الماشي
> ربنا يخليك لينا وتزرع البسمة دائماً وسطينا
> أقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العزيز​


*أنت راجل ذوق سيبك أنت*
*هفكرك بكل الذى مضى مع موضوع اللعبة كشك *
*بس بعد ما أنقحها من شوية حاجات كدة مايصحش تطلع هنا*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

أمممممممممممممم غريبة انا مش عارفها خالص مش عدت عليَّ قبل كده
مع إني قديم شويتين، بس مش قوي أنا موديل 66 معدل
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مقولتش يعنى ايه كشك بقا :fun_lol:
> 
> وعدتنا تشرحها و خليت بينا:smil15: *


*هههههههه والله قبل مااشوف تعليقك
كنت لسه هقوله ايه الكشك ده 
انا اعرف انها اكله 

اووووو



محل صغير كده بيتباع فيه سجاير ولبان ههههههه
*


----------



## Michae_Salib (20 يناير 2013)

زمان و ريحه زمان و ناس زمان خزاينا ملينا بصور كتير دلوقتى بنسرح فيها و بنبتسم ابتسامه حنين للصدق الصدق الى فى الكلمه المحبة الى بينا كان كل كلامنا لبعض حلو دلوقتى اخترعوا كل حاجه تقرب الناس لبعضها لكن البعد بينا فى الواقع زاد لان الحظه الحلوة الحقيقيه الى بتطلع مننا فيهاا احاسيس حقيقيه اختفت معالمها فينا


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

*تصدق المشاركة الاخيرة فهمت عايز اى ..؟
بس عايز اقولك على حاجة التمرد على البيجامة مش غلط انت بتطالب بالتغيير عايز تنهض بنفسك كل شىء له وقت معين كونك انك وقعت فى تمردك على البيجامة الكستور مش مشكلة فجاءت لك بيجامة الاعدام المبررون وهياتى اليوم للتمرد عليها لانها اصعب من البيجامة الكستور
وممكن ياتى تمردك بمصيبة تانية بس ثق ان سياتى تعرف ان تمردك 
عملت تغيير كبير جداً  "وبالاشارة يفهم "

بمعنى التمرد على النظام السابق شىء كويس 
والتمرد على الاخوان شىء كويس 
وثق سياتى الانقع من الاخوان والنظام السابق وهم السلفييون 
وعمار يا مصر 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏*واثقه فيك يارب*, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*بايبل333*, ‏Michae_Salib, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*

*اكيد كل دول مستنين يعرفوا ايه لعبه الكشك دي ☺☺☺*


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

> *اكيد كل دول مستنين يعرفوا ايه لعبه الكشك دي ☺☺☺*


وحضرتكى من اين اتيتى بهذا التاكيد 
انا مش عايز اعرفها:smil15:


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه انتِ ما صدقتي... مع ان الموضوع له ألف مغزى ممكن ينطبق عليه وعبود دايماً يضع كلمات من واقع الحياة ولكنها تحمل معاني كثيرة ترك كل واحد يخرج فيها ما يخصه منها .. بجد اشكرك يا أجمل عبود في الدنيا على حواديتك الجميلة جداً، اللي هي أصلاً لها مغزى قوي مع أنها بسيطة في كلماتها عميقة في معانيها.. لك مني تحية أخرى جديدة على الموضوع الحلو ده ... كن معافي

مش تنسى مستنين حدوتة الكشك ده !!!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه والله قبل مااشوف تعليقك*
> *كنت لسه هقوله ايه الكشك ده *
> *انا اعرف انها اكله *
> *اووووو*
> *محل صغير كده بيتباع فيه سجاير ولبان ههههههه*


*يااااااااه ؟*
*أد كدة كشك شدتكوا أوى ؟؟*
*حاضر عيونى - بس مش كان ينفع أحكى عن كشك*
*الا لما تعرفوا ظروف البيجامات الكستور المخططة الدبلان*
*لأن ليها عامل كبير أوى فى اللعبة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> وحضرتكى من اين اتيتى بهذا التاكيد
> انا مش عايز اعرفها:smil15:


*يبقي اكيد حضرتك كنت عايز تعرف الخطوط بتاعه البيجامة الكستور لونها ايه :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *بمعنى التمرد على النظام السابق شىء كويس *
> *والتمرد على الاخوان شىء كويس *
> *وثق سياتى الانقع من الاخوان والنظام السابق وهم السلفييون *
> *وعمار يا مصر *


*ليس التمرد فى حد ذاته *
*لكن ( البيت الكبير ) ( الست الكبيرة ) ( التجمع ) ( البساطة )*
*كل هذا مُفتقد الآن *
*حتى ( قولوا له ماما بتسلم عليك )*
*حتى هذه اللفظة أختفت*
*وإن كنت لم أعيها وقتها *
*الآن عرفتها *
:flowers:​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يبقي اكيد حضرتك كنت عايز تعرف الخطوط بتاعه البيجامة الكستور لونها ايه :fun_lol::fun_lol:*



ههههههههههههههههههه:999:ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااه ؟*
> *أد كدة كشك شدتكوا أوى ؟؟*
> *حاضر عيونى - بس مش كان ينفع أحكى عن كشك*
> *الا لما تعرفوا ظروف البيجامات الكستور المخططة الدبلان*
> *لأن ليها عامل كبير أوى فى اللعبة *​


*اه ياريت ينوبك فيا ثواب
اصل انا قضوليا زياده عن اللزوم
انا فكرت اني اروح اسئل ماما عن اللعبه دي
بس الصراحه مكسله اقوم من مكاني ☻

وليك  مني احلي تقيييييييم

بس لما تقولي ايه لعبه الكشك دي الاول:new6:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يبقي اكيد حضرتك كنت عايز تعرف الخطوط بتاعه البيجامة الكستور لونها ايه :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


*أزرق أشتراكى قطعاً*
*كنا فى زمن الأشتراكية والوحدة *​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

> *كنا فى زمن الأشتراكية والوحدة *



وحاليا الوحدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أزرق أشتراكى قطعاً*
> *كنا فى زمن الأشتراكية والوحدة *​


*ازرق ؟!
حضرتك متأكد انها كانت بيجامة نوم
ولا حاجه تانيه:fun_lol:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ازرق ؟!*
> *حضرتك متأكد انها كانت بيجامة نوم*
> *ولا حاجه تانيه:fun_lol:*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*تصدقى بقى انك بداتى تخبطى فى الحلل*
*ايوة أزرق*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*حلو كتير خلتنى سرحت لايام زمان بس انا مش حضرت ايام القسطور دى 
لكن فكرتنى بايام زمان واحنا صغيرين وكنا برده بنفصل فساتين 
ونروح لطنط الخياطة ونعمل بروفات وعاوزينه قصير يا طنط 
كانت فعلا احلى ايام 
احلى تقييم للموضوع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
> *تصدقى بقى انك بداتى تخبطى فى الحلل*
> *ايوة أزرق*​


*اوعي تفهمني صح هههههههه:new6:*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلو كتير خلتنى سرحت لايام زمان بس انا مش حضرت ايام القسطور دى
> لكن فكرتنى بايام زمان واحنا صغيرين وكنا برده بنفصل فساتين
> ونروح لطنط الخياطة ونعمل بروفات وعاوزينه قصير يا طنط
> كانت فعلا احلى ايام
> احلى تقييم للموضوع *​


*ايه يابنتي انتي من ايام التفصيل وطنط :fun_lol:

بس انتي ازاي تديله تقييم قبل ما مايقولنا ايه هي لعبه الكشك
مداهيه تكوني تعرفيها هي كمان :new6:
*


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

هو ممكن الواحد يفتكر المدارس الميري زمان وتيل نادية ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوعي تفهمني صح هههههههه:new6:*
> 
> *ايه يابنتي انتي من ايام التفصيل وطنط :fun_lol:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه اه ياريتها ترجع يابنتى الايام دى 
اه اديته تقييم رشوة علشان يقولنا على اللعبة 
لو معرفتهاش هتحصلى حاجة من كتر الفضول هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اه ياريتها ترجع يابنتى الايام دى
> اه اديته تقييم رشوة علشان يقولنا على اللعبة
> لو معرفتهاش هتحصلى حاجة من كتر الفضول هههههههه*​


*وعايزنا نرجع زي زمان قول للزمان ارجع يازماااان
الله يرحمك ياكوكو الشرق ♣

طب فرضنا ياناصحه مقلناش علي اللعبه هترجعي التقييم ازاي دلوقتي :t19:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعايزنا نرجع زي زمان قول للزمان ارجع يازماااان
> الله يرحمك ياكوكو الشرق ♣
> 
> طب فرضنا ياناصحه مقلناش علي اللعبه هترجعي التقييم ازاي دلوقتي :t19:
> *


*هعتبره تذكية عن صحتى يا بنتى انتى معندكيش خلفية ولا ايه *
:new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هعتبره تذكية عن صحتى يا بنتى انتى معندكيش خلفية ولا ايه *
> :new6::new6:​


*وانتي يوم ماتذكي تذكي بتقييم مره واحده يامفتريه انتي
طب كان كفايه تذكي بكومينت او اي ايموشن:new6::new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي يوم ماتذكي تذكي بتقييم مره واحده يامفتريه انتي
> طب كان كفايه تذكي بكومينت او اي ايموشن:new6::new6:
> *


*يا بنتى ايش فهمك انتى ده كرم زيادة :smil15:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بنتى ايش فهمك انتى ده كرم زيادة :smil15:*​


*طب ياعم الكريم ربنا يذيدك

عبود غطس فين
شكله هيقولنا علي اللعبه اخيرا:blush2:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي يوم ماتذكي تذكي بتقييم مره واحده يامفتريه انتي*
> *طب كان كفايه تذكي بكومينت او اي ايموشن:new6::new6:*


*بتزكى ؟؟؟؟*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بنتى ايش فهمك انتى ده كرم زيادة :smil15:*​


*كرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب ياعم الكريم ربنا يذيدك*
> 
> *عبود غطس فين*
> *شكله هيقولنا علي اللعبه اخيرا:blush2:*


*فطس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*نهاركو مش فايت ....كل دة علشان أنشغلت حبتين ؟؟؟*
*طيب بقى *
*مافيش كشك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*عجبك كدا يا ختى اهو مفيش كشك 
مش هنعرف يعنى ايه بسببك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عجبك كدا يا ختى اهو مفيش كشك *​
> *مش هنعرف يعنى ايه بسببك *​


*خلاص خلاص*
*هنزل كشك بس بكرة بقى *
*وتبطلوا لماضة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص خلاص*
> *هنزل كشك بس بكرة بقى *
> *وتبطلوا لماضة *​


*ههههههههههه لسة هنستنى لبكرة يلا ماشى خليها علينا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتزكى ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *كرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه
يبقي مفيش تقيييييم:new6::new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص خلاص*
> *هنزل كشك بس بكرة بقى *
> *وتبطلوا لماضة *​


*لسه هنستني لبكرة ؟
طب انا هروح اسأل ماما تصبيره لحد بكرة بقي
لعل وعسي تكون عارفاه:new6:
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لسة هنستنى لبكرة يلا ماشى خليها علينا *​


*شوفتي النحسس :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لسه هنستني لبكرة ؟
> طب انا هروح اسأل ماما تصبيره لحد بكرة بقي
> لعل وعسي تكون عارفاه:new6:
> *
> *شوفتي النحسس :new6:*


*هههههه اه شوفته 
يا فضولييييييييييييين 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ليس التمرد فى حد ذاته *
> *لكن ( البيت الكبير ) ( الست الكبيرة ) ( التجمع ) ( البساطة )*
> *كل هذا مُفتقد الآن *
> *حتى ( قولوا له ماما بتسلم عليك )*
> ...



*تمام فعلا 

ما فيش بساطة خالص و كل واحد فى حاله

:fun_oops:

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

*



وعُدنا لنلعب ( كِشْكْ ) بهدوم ( الخروج ) 
ولم نعِ يوماً خوف " الست الكبيرة " علينا وحبها لنا


ليتنا ما تمردنا عليها ...
وياليت أيام البيجامة الكستور عائدة
وياليت حُضن " الست الكبيرة " يعود ..!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 تمااام كدا ---
 مستنيا بئا الكشك ههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههه فكرتنى بايام زمان واللى كان بيحصل فيها 

تصدق انا حاسس كأنك كنت عايش معايا ... كل اللى بتقوله كان بيحصل معايا

بس من غير كشك دى شكلها لعبه احدث من الجيل بتاعى

انا كانت لعبتى اقعد اطحن بن لتيتة ... وكنا بنتخانق عليها​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تمااام كدا ---*​
> *مستنيا بئا الكشك ههههههههههههههههه *


*عيونى يا حوبوا ..وهو انا عندى كام حوبوا أصلاً ؟*​


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه فكرتنى بايام زمان واللى كان بيحصل فيها
> 
> تصدق انا حاسس كأنك كنت عايش معايا ... كل اللى بتقوله كان بيحصل معايا​
> بس من غير كشك دى شكلها لعبه احدث من الجيل بتاعى​
> ...



*هههههههه*
*أعتقد انك لعبتها بس المسمى مختلف*
*عندنا ( كشك ) قالع و ( كشك ) لابس *
*وأنا كمان كنت باطحن البن لتيتة ...تصدق كانوا بيطحنوا تلقيمة تلقيمة علشان تبقى ظازة ؟*
*يعنى كل ما يحبوا يعملوا فنجان قهوة يقعدوا يطحنوا !!!*
*عالم مزاجاجتية * ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *أعتقد انك لعبتها بس المسمى مختلف*
> *عندنا ( كشك ) قالع و ( كشك ) لابس *
> *وأنا كمان كنت باطحن البن لتيتة ...تصدق كانوا بيطحنوا تلقيمة تلقيمة علشان تبقى ظازة ؟*
> ...


 
ممكن برضة يكون الاسم مختلف لاختلاف المناطق السكنية واختلاف الزمن كمان

تصدق كمان ان صورتى الشخصية طلعت بالبيجامة الكستور وانا مش واخد بالى


----------



## tena abdo (21 يناير 2013)

ببجد فكرتنا بزما ن وبناس  زمان  وطيبتهم والود والتواصل الاجتماعى وحاجات كتيرررررر مفتقدينها فى الايام دى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ممكن برضة يكون الاسم مختلف لاختلاف المناطق السكنية واختلاف الزمن كمان
> 
> تصدق كمان ان صورتى الشخصية طلعت بالبيجامة الكستور وانا مش واخد بالى


*طيب انا لاحظتها وعديتها ومرضتش أعلق*
*تقوم أنت تخلى الأعضاء ياخدوا بالهم ؟؟*
*ههههههههههه*
*هنضمك لفريق ( كشك ) بقى *
:new4:​


tena abdo قال:


> ببجد فكرتنا بزما ن وبناس زمان وطيبتهم والود والتواصل الاجتماعى وحاجات كتيرررررر مفتقدينها فى الايام دى


*مرسيه يا تينا على مرورك وتعليقك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تمام فعلا *
> 
> *ما فيش بساطة خالص و كل واحد فى حاله*
> 
> *:fun_oops:*


*مافهمتش الجملة تتييى ؟؟؟*
*تريقة والا انتى عايزة تقولى اية ( بالزّبت ) ؟ *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه بامانة استمتعت من القراءة ههههههههه

ياريت حلقات متجددة

واجمل تقيييييييييييم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يناير 2013)

ذكرياتك جميلة ولكن ما هو الهدف منها


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

زمااااااااااااااااااااان ..... كلمة اخذت منى الكثير .... وكم اود ان انساها .... فأتنساها ... فتعود وتحتل فكرى ..... فأصير أسير سكناها .... فليس لدى سواها ....

لك عندى تقييم ....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *زمااااااااااااااااااااان* ..... كلمة اخذت منى الكثير .... وكم اود ان انساها .... فأتنساها ... فتعود وتحتل فكرى ..... فأصير أسير سكناها .... فليس لدى سواها ....
> 
> لك عندى تقييم ....


*جمايلك مغرقانى يا أستاذى*
*أعتبره وصل حتى ننتقل الجزء الثانى وحواديت ( زماان )*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بامانة استمتعت من القراءة ههههههههه
> 
> ياريت حلقات متجددة
> 
> واجمل تقيييييييييييم


*مرسيه يا أستاذنا مرورك وتقييمك *​ 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> ذكرياتك جميلة ولكن ما هو الهدف منها


*مش عارف بجد ..!!leasantr*
*بس هى ذكريات مدونة عندى من زمااااان على الوورد*
*طلعت فى دماغى أطلعها *
*طلعتها *
:999:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

و بعدين يا عبووود وصلنا للصفحه رقم 6 و لسا مشرحتش الكشك قالع و لابس--
 شكله هو ده التحذلق الى دزرت روز مش بتحبه هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و بعدين يا عبووود وصلنا للصفحه رقم 6 و لسا مشرحتش الكشك قالع و لابس--
> *شكله هو ده التحذلق الى دزرت روز مش بتحبه* هههههههههههههه


*أية التحذلق دة يا حوبوا ؟*
*هى يتتكلم عليا من ورا ضهرى ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية التحذلق دة يا حوبوا ؟*
> *هى يتتكلم عليا من ورا ضهرى ؟*​



هههههههه هتجبيلى الكلام ياحبو 
انا اتكلمت عليك من وراك ؟
لا ياعبود ده موضوع الابراج الفلكية اللى عامله كوبتك ليون  مش عليك خالص 
انت ممكن تتخيل انى اتكلم عليك واقول تحذلق ؟ اللى انا معرفش معناها اصلا leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
   قول لنا يا عبود ايه التحذلق ده ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه هتجبيلى الكلام ياحبو
> انا اتكلمت عليك من وراك ؟
> لا ياعبود ده موضوع الابراج الفلكية اللى عامله كوبتك ليون مش عليك خالص
> انت ممكن تتخيل انى اتكلم عليك واقول تحذلق ؟ اللى انا معرفش معناها اصلا leasantr


*ايوة ما أنا متابع طابور العرسان اللى واقف هناك:999:*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قول لنا يا عبود ايه التحذلق ده ههههههههههههه


*قال يعنى هتفهم لو شرحت :a4:*
*بصى ياحوبوا التحذلق يعنى الحداقة والفهلوة *
*مفهومة والا أشرح أكتر ؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ايوة ما أنا متابع طابور العرسان اللى واقف هناك:999:*​
> *قال يعنى هتفهم لو شرحت :a4:*
> *بصى ياحوبوا التحذلق يعنى الحداقة والفهلوة *
> 
> *مفهومة والا أشرح أكتر ؟؟؟*​


 
:smil8::smil8::smil8:
 ايوا لو شرحت عدل هفهم
 العيب بيبقى من المعلم-- مش من التلميز يا استاذ :t32:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:
> ايوا لو شرحت عدل هفهم
> العيب بيبقى من المعلم-- مش من التلميز يا استاذ :t32:


*طيب انتى فهمتيها كدة ؟؟؟*
*يعنى فاهمة الحداقة والفهلوة *
*وألا أعيد شرح ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

طابور ايه ياعبود ؟ ده هما اتنين بث :hlp::hlp::hlp: ايه القر ده ؟ leasantrleasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب انتى فهمتيها كدة ؟؟؟*
> *يعنى فاهمة الحداقة والفهلوة *
> 
> *وألا أعيد شرح ؟*​


 اسمها ابتدى شرح فى الكلمتين الجداد--
 شكرا يا سيدى--  مش محتاجه شرح:beee:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اسمها ابتدى شرح فى الكلمتين الجداد--
> شكرا يا سيدى-- مش محتاجه شرح:beee:


*مش عارف اشرح فهلوة يعنى أية ...بس هحاول*
*فهلوة يعنى واحد واخد كل حاجة هيلهلى *
*وضحت كدة ؟:hlp:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

*ياتري الكشك وصل ولا لسه : )*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

انا فاهما فهلوه و حداقه-- انا مكنش فاهما بس حذلقه--
شكرا على الشرح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا فاهما فهلوه و حداقه-- انا مكنش فاهما بس حذلقه--





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكرا على الشرح


*أفشتى ؟؟؟*​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

لا مش افشت--- هو انت شايفنى طايله زماره رقبت حد علشان اقفش فيها ههههههههه

 مالك--- مليش 
 هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا مش افشت--- هو انت شايفنى طايله زماره رقبت حد علشان اقفش فيها ههههههههه
> 
> مالك--- مليش
> هههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كدة *
*فهمتى بجد وألا بتحلقى لى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مالك--- مليش
> هههههههههههههه



:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

*حلال فيك يا عوبد *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

فهمت طبعا--
 حزلقه =فهلوه و حداقه
و الفهلوه و الحداقه دول اصحابى خصوصا فى الامتحانات و الاسئله الصعبه كنت بلجاء لهم-- و اضيف لهم صفه الفتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> 
> *حلال فيك يا عوبد *


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اهى جت الى بتطول زمارت الرقبه و بتقفش فيها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يسسلااام يا شقاااوه--  شكلك سمعتى ندائى هههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهى جت الى بتطول زمارت الرقبه و بتقفش فيها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسسلااام يا شقاااوه--  شكلك سمعتى ندائى هههههههههههه



*ههههههههه يا حبيبة قلبى انتى تشاورى بس و انا اجى
و ملقيتيش غير عبود و تسأليه .. عجبك اما قالك هليهلى :11azy: 
رجالة غريبة ربنا كرمه بكام كلمة بيتنطط على الشعب بيهم :smil16:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه يا حبيبة قلبى انتى تشاورى بس و انا اجى*
> *و ملقيتيش غير عبود و تسأليه .. عجبك اما قالك هليهلى :11azy: *
> *رجالة غريبة ربنا كرمه بكام كلمة بيتنطط على الشعب بيهم :smil16:*


*طب ياعصابة*
*ان ماطلتكمش من البيت النهاردة *
*هتعرفوا شغلكم بكرة بقى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب ياعصابة*
> *ان ماطلتكمش من البيت النهاردة *
> *هتعرفوا شغلكم بكرة بقى *​



*يامى يامى ... ركبنا بتخبط على الجيران :hlp:

شوفتنى و انا مرعوبة اجنن مش كدة :smil16:

مالكش دعوة بحبو يا راجل انت .. دى حبيبة قلبى انا :t31:*


----------



## جيلان (21 يناير 2013)

فكرتنى بالذى مضى .. هو صحيح الماضى بتاعى احدث من ده بس كلها زكريات يعنى
لما كنا صغيريين وبنتجمع عند جدتى بقى 
تيتا لسة موجودة  بس بطلنا نتجمع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يامى يامى ... ركبنا بتخبط على الجيران :hlp:*


*يااااااااه لسة بتخبطى ع الجيران تستلفى منهم طقم الصينى والشوك والمعالق ؟:smile02*​ 
*​​​​*

> *مالكش دعوة بحبو يا راجل انت .. دى حبيبة قلبى انا :t31:*


*ياخبيب القلب بتاع الأنا ..خوبوا تيى خبيب المونتدى كله وموس أأدر أزعل الـ هو *
:t7:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2013)

جيلان قال:


> فكرتنى بالذى مضى .. هو صحيح الماضى بتاعى احدث من ده بس كلها زكريات يعنى
> لما كنا صغيريين وبنتجمع عند *جدتى* بقى
> تيتا لسة موجودة  *بس بطلنا نتجمع*


*ربنا يخلى لك تيتة ويمتعها بالصحة والعافية وتتجمعوا زى زمان*
*صحيح المشغوليات بقت كتيرة لكن حاولوا ولو مرة فى الشهر*
*التجمع عندهم بيبقى متعة *
*نورتى التوبيك *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافهمتش الجملة تتييى ؟؟؟*
> *تريقة والا انتى عايزة تقولى اية ( بالزّبت ) ؟ *​



*لا مش تريقة

هو فعلا كل حد عايش فى حاله

ما فيش تجمع العيلة دا خالص

إنتهى من زمان*


----------



## memomzs (10 فبراير 2013)

موضوع قيم


----------

